# Games payable on GMA 950



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2007)

i want a game similar to GTA series or max payne(FPS)

my config is

```
Intel core2duo 1.73
intel 945
2 gb ddr2 667 mhz
widescreen display
```

the list:*www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945gm/sb/CS-021400.htm


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

Offtopic: Max Payne is not a FPS 

Its a 3rd Person Action Game!

Not many games in that Genre 

You may like Prince of Persia Warrior Within (if you haven't already played it)
If you like Tomb Raider, play Tomb Raider: Legend.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Max Payne is not a FPS



Yup, comes under Third Person shooter (TPS or 3PS)


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

which one to choose from following:-
Civilization III: Conquests
Doom 3*
F.E.A.R
The Godfather
The Sims


to me all looks good games, which one to go for first??


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

F.E.A.R is good! Doom 3 maybe scary, but it gets boring after a while.

If you're playing Doom 3 for the first time, then go ahead with it first


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

Doom 3 definately.
Civilization is boring IMO.
I dont think FEAR will run properly


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> Doom 3 definately.
> Civilization is boring IMO.
> I dont think FEAR will run properly



i have no prior experience in gaming, so don't know which game is good, till date i have just played two games.

you say FEAR will not run properly but intel says it run perfectly  as there is a green dot infront of it 


			
				intel.com said:
			
		

> Green = No known issues with default settings, or all issues resolved



what kind of game Doom 3??
is it like  death match??
for is there some storyline line in it
i do not like games where there is no story


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

Doom 3 is a story based game.. Pretty good story, After that try to play Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

Doom 3 is a horror first person shooter game.One of the best FPS games on PC.If u hve 5.1/7.1 surround system,then play it at night in a dark room with max volume.It would be a hell of an experience.It was the only horror game that scared me.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

No Man! Its better with a good Stereo Headphones! Will really spook you out! (Especially if you have a Audio Card that supports EAX4.0)


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeah,headphones will be good too,but on 5.1,ur neighbours will wonder whats goin on,lolz


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

MAx payne dude excellent story and will run supersmooth even at high settings.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 8, 2007)

is doom3 very scary


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

arre bhai khel ke toh dekh.
it is a bit scary when u try it 4 da 1st time.
waise bhi aliens monitor se bahar nahi aayenge.
gud action game.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 8, 2007)

Volume 0% = 10% of actual scariness 

[10% cause of 'stuff' appearing all out of a sudden when you have a low health]

That's just my interpretation


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

Its not very scary,some moments are definitely scary,will make u jump in ur seat.I remember one incident which scared me a lot.*spoilers*


In doom 3 we can unlock cabinets by using passwords which we get on our pda.Usually these cabinets contain weapons,ammo,medikits etc.But in one cabinet,a monster came from nowhere and scared the crap out of me.lol


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

And yeh, another spoiler, Some cabinets from 'Martian Buddy' usually have bonus items, but the code is not in the game!! go to *www.martianbuddy.com/ to know


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

ANd how is *The God father*??


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ANd how is *The God father*??


Its OK, Its more like GTA with classic movie elements 

Heh, Godfather.., See this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLOItXdQTp0


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 8, 2007)

Godfather is worse than Mafia,try mafia,it was given in one SKOAR dvd.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Its OK, Its more like GTA with classic movie elements
> 
> Heh, Godfather.., See this
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLOItXdQTp0


very funny




			
				ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> Godfather is worse than Mafia,try mafia,it was given in one SKOAR dvd.


well i have downloaded 25% of god father, should i stop now and go with Doom 3??

[edit]
i am donwloading the demo now


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2007)

You said the magical words which lead to the thread being closed unless or otherwise you are talking about demos. If so, mention it. Else ...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> In doom 3 we can unlock cabinets by using passwords which we get on our pda.Usually these cabinets contain weapons,ammo,medikits etc.But in one cabinet,a monster came from nowhere and scared the crap out of me.lol



lol... same happened when i played F.E.A.R , i climbed a ladder and then this stupid female comes up from nowhere right in frnt of my eyes ... omg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ANd how is *The God father*??


Godfather is a very good game.Graphics are not great but gameplay,story and great voice acting will keep u in fun.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 9, 2007)

gary4gar ur DOOMED....


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2007)

Godfather does't stand the chances against Mafia


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> Godfather does't stand the chances against Mafia



PERFECTIO


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> You said the magical words which lead to the thread being closed unless or otherwise you are talking about demos. If so, mention it. Else ...


Edited my post now!
Hope now atleast the thread don't gets closed


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 9, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> lol... same happened when i played F.E.A.R , i climbed a ladder and then this stupid female comes up from nowhere right in frnt of my eyes ... omg



Ya,FEAR also has its creepy moments,but its more of a tactical shooter...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

can Doom be played on Vista?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 11, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> can Doom be played on Vista?


Um.. I donno if Intel provides WDDM supported OpenGL Drivers. If it does it'll work. Else it'll be VERY slow.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 11, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Um.. I donno if Intel provides WDDM supported OpenGL Drivers. If it does it'll work. Else it'll be VERY slow.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> can Doom be played on Vista?



yeah surely.

I played it on 845 onboard graphics card at lowest setting just to check in case.

So 945 will definitely be able.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

OMFG , u played it on an 845 , time to get it on my nVidia 6100


----------



## ambar.hitman (Oct 11, 2007)

I played it 1st on my 845 as well.It was really a hell,had to use god mode to survive due to poor fps.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 12, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> I played it 1st on my 845 as well.It was really a hell,had to use god mode to survive due to poor fps.


lol.. good1


----------

